# gutted



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

cleaned my fishtank out because of slime and pondsnail reproduction overload, also i needed to do a weekly waterchange, and i had to clean the gravel, so far allthough my fish were ok, the water was bad and my biological filter dont seem to be working properly , so i put my fish in a clean fresh water quarrentine tank the water was a little cold but the heater was in there for about 20 minutes before i put the fish in there and within two hours iv lost m white molly, my glofish, my blue neon tetras and my silvertipped tetras, then i added my guppy ry and all of them are still alive so far bt the only fish thats living now are 2 platys, 1 pleco, 1 guppy(adult) 1 sucking loach most of my molly/guppy fry and 2 dying silvertipped tetras and 1 dying green tiger barb, im bloody gutted all the money ihave spent on fish and after 1 month the buggers die >mad:

i have gotten rid of my plants because they were turning brownish black at the bottam, and when i went to take my fish out my molly was covered in loads of slime
what to do


----------



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

its official 14 of my fish have died tonight and yet the fry which are smaller than all my fish are all alive and well


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

How long as the QT tank been up and running and whats the temp difference from the original tank?


----------



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

its been set up bout and hour before i put them in and the big tank was 27C and the QT tank was between 20-23C the water was ok tho the nitrites was ok , i put half of the big tank water in and then tap water in th QT tank i also made sure the tap watre was conditioned


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Both low oxygen and gill poisons like ammonia and chlorine will kill the fish from biggest (first) to smallest (last). Its always safer to move fish to slightly warmer water than cooler water. 

Could you water company have changed something on you? 10X chlorine or radically different pH or hardness?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

couchy said:


> its been set up bout and hour before i put them in and the big tank was 27C and the QT tank was between 20-23C the water was ok tho the nitrites was ok , i put half of the big tank water in and then tap water in th QT tank i also made sure the tap watre was conditioned


If I were to take a guess... I would say the shock in temp killed your fish.

You should always try and match the temp's as close as possible when moving. Next time you could always bag each fish then let them float for a bit in the new water that way they can adjust and not such a big shock.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Mr. fish said:


> If I were to take a guess... I would say the shock in temp killed your fish.
> 
> You should always try and match the temp's as close as possible when moving. Next time you could always bag each fish then let them float for a bit in the new water that way they can adjust and not such a big shock.


x2

The quarantine water should be within two degrees of the water the fish are in.


----------



## PetGrocery (Jun 8, 2011)

Matching temperature is key. So sorry to hear about your lost fish.


----------

